# Off in the Van tomorrow!!



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

The weather has finally picked up a little, I have a break from work, G is going to take a few days off and we are planning to head to the west coast of Ireland tomorrow.

We have to go to Banbridge in Northern Ireland first to have the alarm fixed on the van. This is where Motorhome Ireland have their main depot so I am looking forward to having a good look at the vans they have up there. Counting down the years_ to retirement, when we will be buying a van with A Fixed Bed!!

So with shopping done, fruit cake in the oven, I must go and make a couple of dinners and do some packing. I'm as excited as I was on my first trip.
Let's hope the water in the Atlantic has gone a few degrees above freezing!!

Ca_


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Have a great time, we just got back yesterday from Scotland & already I want to get in the van & go back! Have a pint of the black for me if you don't mind


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Have a great time Ca missing you already!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Trip*

Ahhh have a lovely trip both of you.

If you are making fruit cakes, come on over!!!!

R


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Chat*

Hell, who are we going to chat to?

Trev.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm so envious. Our last trip to Ireland was end of May / beginning of June. Too far away now to feel I've just been but also far too long until the next trip, which will be the first in our motorhome.

Have a wonderful time. 

Chris


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi,

We're back, it was wonderful, lit another fire like the one on my avatar, in the exact same spot, will write more tomorrow. Am well salted now after all the Atlantic swimming!!!

Ca


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

We are going west ourselves for the bank holiday weekend. Not too sure where but likely somewhere between Westport and Galway, without visiting either as they will be crazy busy with Dubs.....

If you fancy a meet......


----------

